# [SOLVED] Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well the Title pretty much sums it up. I just got pretty much everything in my system replaced. new motherboard (foxconn 661MXPlus), new CPU Intel pentium 4 3.00 GHz. and new video card Nvidia GeForce 6200 (XFX). Once physically installed and after all the drivers have been downloaded upon restart the computer freezes right before going to the windows logon. I have no idea what to do. I've tried to disable the onboard Video card doesn't work. have looked thru the Bios but that doesn't seem to help either. Does anyone have a step by step solution by chance. Going nuts here. :4-dontkno


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

bump

please help


----------



## Thimble (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

PSU? I think this card needs at least 350W...


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

ty my PSU is only 235W I'm going to see about picking up a 400W at least and see if this helps. according to the minimum requirements for the card i need at least a 250w


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

When a video card states the minumum psu requirement , its refering to the minimum watts the card needs to operate. So the card needs 250 watts, and the reset of the wattage would go to the rest of the system. Meaning your 235w psu doesn't have enough power to power your system or the card. I do think a quality 400w would fix this. Also, are you going to be trying to use the card for gaming? , or just watching dvds and web browsing so on..


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

okay well I went out and got a Ultra 350W ATX power supply. The 450 I wanted was from powerup but from what I've read they arent' the best choice. Anyways after installing the new powersupply I am still having issues of the screen going black right before the xp logon screen. The card is for gaming. World of Warcraft to be exact. Thanks for your assistance thus far.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

Has the computer ever booted correctly? Does the computer boot into windows without the video card installed? Remove the video card and test, then post back. Mike


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

Hi Mike,
Yah the computer boots fine when I use the onboard video card. it's only after I put the new one in and do the restart that it never boots up again.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

I must admit that Foxconn does not have a stellar reputation for quality and their documentation is not great either. I looked at the manual for this board and if you go into the bios, under intergrated peripherals. That is where you might find a command to disable the onboard graphics. The two boards I have with onboard graphics have 3 options, 1-to run onboard only, 2-to auto recognize your hardware, 3-run add on card only. The quickest way to test this is to find another video card to test. If the other works, you've found the problem. You might also try to uninstall the onboard graphics in the device manager. Test another card and get back to us. Mike


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

Hi Mike,

I don't have another video card to try out nor do I have another comp to try it on (my other comp is PCI not AGP). One thing I did come across which I might be of some interest is that if I install the Geforce 6200 drivers before putting the driver disk that came with the foxconn, the foxconn disk says it is incompatible with my main board. However, if I uninstall the Nvidia drivers and then put the foxconn disk in it loads that up. I'm really confused. I am just about ready to toss this comp out the window... lol.

Thanks for taking the time to help me try and figure this out.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

It sounds like your on the right track. Did you ever find a way to disable the onboard graphics? Look in the bios for "chipset features" or "primary VGA" to find the command to disable onboard.
Which version of the Nvidia drivers are you using? I have heard of boards that require driver installation in a certain order, and it's a trial and error method which is a PITA. I would download driver cleaner and remove all drivers from the computer. After this is done, reinstall all motherboard drivers. Then install the Nvidia driver for your 6200.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
your running a p4 you would expect to be closer to a 550w psu than a 350w psu
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer
if you don't get a screen going into windows try safe mode
if you get the screen in safe mode this tells you that you are under powered


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

Well thanks so much everyone for your time. It was the motherboard this whole time. I've got a different one in my system now and everything is working perfectly. Thanks again for all the suggestions I definately know alot more about the inside of my computer and the BIOS now. 

Thanks again
Meena


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank Screen before XP log on after Geforce 6200 install*

what m/b did you end up getting


----------

